
The real reason for New York City's traffic nightmare - kiddz
http://nypost.com/2016/12/02/new-york-citys-traffic-is-intentionally-horrible/
======
rokosbasilisk
Interesting. I didnt realize more bike lanes made the traffic so much worse.

